# Help me learn M & P



## Obsidian (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd like to start playing around with melt and pour and need a good place to read about additives. I know I can you dditives but in what quantities? What is too much additional oil/butter? is there certain herbs things you shouldn't use?
I think M & P will be good for me to use when I have the soaping bug. I can make something pretty that smells good in small quantities. I just made a lemongrass and sage bar with poppyseeds. Its kinda nice to be use a scent and not have it morph.
Is there such a thing as 100% coconut base? It would be fun to play around with salt bars.


----------



## GuarinoSoaps (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the most you want to add to MP is 1 tsp. per pound of soap. MP isn't really meant to have extra oils or butters added to them, ehich is why there are so many different types of bases!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 12, 2013)

I always read about people adding more oils to the bases and I was hoping that would help the icky feeling that M & P leaves on my skin.


----------



## lsg (Dec 13, 2013)

This is a great book for info on additives and M&P recipes:  Soapmakig The Natural Way by Rebecca Ittner.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 13, 2013)

Using a high quality soap base makes all the difference. Two of the best on the market are Stephenson and SFIC.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 13, 2013)

I was told that we can add Shea butter but just one teaspoon per pound of base. Also I am using some shimmer that is made for soap making. Attaching a picture for reference


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 13, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Using a high quality soap base makes all the difference. Two of the best on the market are Stephenson and SFIC.



Where can I find these brands in small quantities? I just want a couple pounds or so to start with.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 13, 2013)

I am not sure where u live but if you are in the US, stores like Michaels, hHobby Lobby and ACMoore have soap making kits that have a little quantity of everything u need to make an M&P soap. You may be able to find a few kits online at May be amazon. Com. I started with that. And you have seen pictures of how far I have taken it with my trial and errors. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 13, 2013)

I have some base from hobby lobby. The kind in the pink bag that is total crap and doesn't lather at all and a bit of olive oil suspension type base. I like the olive oil base ok and its fun to suspend things in it but its not clear enough and has a weird chemical smell.
I'm probably going to order a sampler from WSP, I just wish I could get a combo with some of the basic and some of the detergent free so I could find out what kind my skin likes better.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 14, 2013)

The one I use is the plain glycerin one. I like the white base better. That lathers good. I have tried adding oatmeal to it and it really works well for me. I have used various FO and someone here on the forum told me that I can add Shea butter to it. ( my husband gifted it to me but I was not sure if I could add it to M&P ). These do have a funny smell but I have bought a Tea Tree Oil from HB and I love how subtle the smell is. I usually add that to my oatmeal soap and yes, a bit of yellow color


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 14, 2013)

Obsidian,
Crafter's Choice is considered a very good base [I've not tried it yet] but it's probably better than the soap bases that Hobby Lobby carries.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 14, 2013)

Khajari -- love those shimmery Christmas soaps! 
I prefer adding the shea butter to the white base. You've made some nice looking oatmeal soap, too!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 14, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Khajari -- love those shimmery Christmas soaps!
> I prefer adding the shea butter to the white base. You've made some nice looking oatmeal soap, too!




I thank you so much! 

I have a question though. I have made another soap but I think the flake is too small for the soap. What do you guys think?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2013)

It looks good, if you had a couple smaller flakes to add, it would be really cool looking.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 14, 2013)

Unfortunately that is the only mold I have. . Any suggestions I can work around it?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 14, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> It looks good, if you had a couple smaller flakes to add, it would be really cool looking.




To fill that void, I added the shimmer to it


----------



## lsg (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the contrast of the white on blue is great.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you! . Making more now


----------



## Lin (Dec 15, 2013)

Add more shimmer? That would make it look like the shimmer is the snow, and the big one is being magnified.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

Lin, that suggestion makes sense! I will surely try that and post a picture again

Thanks guys! You all are awesome !!!!!!!!


----------

